# Does plow angle matter?



## BPK63 (Sep 6, 2006)

Just curious when I hook the plow to the mount there are 3 holes I can choose to put the pins through. They are not that far apart so it doesn't look like it changes the angle of the plow much at all. Does it matter which one I choose?


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

what kind of equipment are we talking about here?


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

It does on the Fishers. If you have it in the bottom hole you have a better chance of wearing down the bottom of the the trip springs. Your best bet is to leave it in the middle


----------



## BPK63 (Sep 6, 2006)

This is a 7.5 Meyer blade with 3 springs. I just assumed it should go in the middle hole?


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Spring mount wear aside, the 3 holes on a Fisher, for example, are to adjust the angle of the trip edge. It increases or decreases the force necessary to trip and the scraping force. It DOES make a difference, especially with a new cutting edge. Running on a worn edge ( and not paying attention to the wear) will result in wearing the spring mounts reguardless of which hole you have the plow in.


----------



## slclawn (Sep 6, 2006)

I have run meyer plows but have given it to my dad to do his own drive i run boss ve blades now and with the boss the hole has to be 15.5 inches of the ground. Its's the same with the meyer but differnt inches your local meyer dealer should be able to tell you. Or go to there web site. Good luck hope we get some snow soonwesport wesport


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

The purpose of the three hole's is to allow you to adjust the height of the rear of the A-frame to make it level with the ground on your specific truck.Use which ever hole allow's the A-frame to be parallel with the ground.


----------

